# Need help identifying fish



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi, a while back I rescued some fish that I was told were Platies and Guppies. I love the personalities of the two yellow and orange fish! Now that my tank is cycled and all is well, I want to breed them. So inexperienced person that I am, I went out and bought a cute little male Platy. It was love at first sight with him and my Red Ballon Platy but the others could care less and I don't think they are Platys! I know this sounds dumb but but could someone check out my photo of Zippy and Dippy in the gallery and let me know what you all think? 
Thanks, Donna


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Doesn't look like platy or guppy?Check into Goodieds.They are live beares also I believe.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks more like Puntius conchonius


----------



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you Arther7, I think you are right! 
I looked up Rosy Barbs and it says that the males are orange and that the females are more gold in color. No wonder they and the Platy male didn't pay attention to each other, wrong species and wrong gender! Opps! lol


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The tail and the head did not see in the picture like in Platy.
But the Rosy Barb is also a beautiful fish that is easy to maintain. I've had as a child and which also once bred.


----------



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree they are amazing little guys! I love watching them play it the bubble wand, they sit on top of the bubbles then just let the bubbles carry them to the top of the tank. Not sure I want to breed but then ya never know. I started out with a few rescue fish and I just set up my third tank today...lol


----------

